# hydration pack help



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

brought my first hydration pack today from halfords. 37.99 an does wonders 

i was just wondering can you only put water in them or can it be anythin still or fizzy?


----------



## flxpain (Jul 12, 2012)

There are lots of threads about this but to sum it up.... No fizzy. I would suggest water only as it is easy to clean. Gatoraide and poweraide ets are hard to clean and can leave residue that molds. Some people use lemon juice or other flavorings. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scrivah (May 12, 2012)

Agreed stick with the water ONLY! I find it enough of a pain emptying out my remaining water after a long tired ride and leaving it to airdry I could only image the mess anything else would make!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

nothing fizzy, but you can put sport drink in them, no big problem. just make sure to rinse it after you are done. some people find that remembering to rinse it is difficult, so they prefer to just put water in it, or water with electrolyte tabs.


----------



## Count (Feb 25, 2006)

Provided you clean it after a ride and let it dry properly (or stick it straight in the freezer ) then you can put whatever in it for the duration of a ride.

I use a flavoured mix in my Camelbak as I don't like just having water and I clean it properly after a ride. Been doing that for years and no major science experiments have resulted in the bladder. I tend to clean it and pop it straight in the freezer as much less chance any mould issues that way.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bruinbear714 (Aug 25, 2012)

I usually just put water in them.. anything else tastes funny with the plastic.


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for your help guys  im just gonna stick to water, squash and flavoured water i think


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah water is the best thing...especially while riding. Save the gatorade and other sports drinks for after. Highly recommend diluting gatorade with 50% water. You'll replenish the electrolytes lost and reduce the amount of sugar intake. Great recovering drink is pedialyte...but that stuff isnt cheap


----------

